# head movement



## achilles (Mar 17, 2005)

One thing I've noticed over the last several years is how useful head movement is.  Slipping, bobbing and weaving are terrbily efficient ways to avoid punishment and frustrate opponent's.  They also set you up for a wide array of counter blows.  One difficulty I've seen among practitioners, especially those from arts who don't usually employ head movement, is the ability to go from a very static, sometimes stiff posture, into evasive tactics.  I think a good step in curing this problem is to start from a dynamic position.  In your on guard position, rather than standing stiff and motionless like a photograph of someone in bai jong, try making little slipping, bobbing and weaving movements.  Not over exagerated or even full movements, but small, perpetual evasive movements will do.  It seems to be easier to slip a punch while my head is already moving slightly than to have to start from zero.  An added bonus is that it makes you a more difficult target to begin with.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 18, 2005)

In general, a dynamic position is mandatory for all phases of a fight. You're right about the head, I'm stiffer than I'd like to be but agile enough. I notice that students don't grasp so easily using their lower body such as their knees (to lower themselves while in combat like blocking a low line kick with your hands or arms) instead of usining their trunk. I tell them to think of it as being "spring loaded." You work your technique and you spring right back into your offensive technique.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 18, 2005)

Sifu achilles ~

I think I need to do some more of the head-movement drills!  I would like to have better head movement - as it is, I'm afraid I'm too much like a statue.


----------

